# Is it okay to give him rice??



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine seems to be handling rice okay we been giving leftover rice to him since he was 1 years old soon to be 2.

All the food we give him is mixed with his regular dog food.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I read somewhere that garlic isnt good for dogs. Everything else sounds ok but Im not sure about the salt.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I do that with my male with no ill effect!.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Also theres no need to cook the meat if its made for pets. Out in the wild they eat it raw its also better for them raw more nutirences,vitamins,minerals, When you cook it it takes away most of that and makes it worthless to feed.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

If I am just dealing with a slight case of " pudding poo " I add some cooked rice to the regular feed. No salt or garlic, though. When I do add meat it is unseasoned.


----------



## tjfox (Jul 29, 2008)

*Garllic*

Garlic is not good for dogs.

Read here.

http://www.dog-health-guide.org/dogpoisoning.html#Garlic


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The meat and rice are ok for adding to his food but I wouldnt add the salt or garlic.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

If the rice/meat is just a topper (a tablespoon or 2 worth), it is fine. I'd do without the salt too. If it represent 25% or more of his daily calories, it could disrupt the balance of the diet in the long term. 

One easy think you can do to make kibble more enticing is to soak it with lukewarm water for about 10 minutes before giving it; this brings out the smells and makes it more interesting since dogs are ruled by their nose way more than by their tasting buds.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> If I am just dealing with a slight case of " pudding poo " I add some cooked rice to the regular feed. No salt or garlic, though. When I do add meat it is unseasoned.


Right on...
when 1 of the girls has the runnies,
we give them couple cups of cooked rice for dinner and nothing else.
Stops the "pudding poo" within hours...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You can also try feeding the kibble and adding a little bit of canned broth to it to "smell it up" for him.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I've heard of quite a few using "Chicken Broth" in their dogs food. 
I've even heard of some using it every meal, instead of water to help prevent bloat.
And the rice is fine! A lot use this as stated in another post to help with pudding poo, works wonders! I also second the no cooking of the meat, & no salt or garlic.

I think if you are trying to make his food more interesting to him then adding the Chicken Broth is a GREAT idea!!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i cooked the meat because the meat's quality in indonesia is poor, many bacteria lived in it, so for better hygienic i force to cook it.
i just add salt a little for the taste, about 1/4 tespoonfool for full week ransom, about 500gram cooked meat.

i heard that garlic can prevent some skin disorder, and has anti bacterial properties, can repel the flea.....

but most of you suggest not to give them, then i'll not give them....


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

so far, three days already i gave him the mixture... the result are:
- the poo is somehow more neat and hard, smaller in size, better consistancy than using acana kibble
- the body is somehow not full enough, the kibble has better in term of body size and structure
- so far he finished the meal without problem hahahaha....... this part i'm really love

i dont know for the long term use....


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i have just talked to the one of international judge for showring......
these are what he said:
you don't need to give rice for golden
give cooked meat is okay, but dont give raw meat
give only kibble is the best....

that's the shares....
thanks alot all...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW, cooking doesn't destroy the nutrients. Refer to www.petdiets.com, these people are certified veterinary nutritionists (there are only about 27 of them in the US, you need to be a DVM with a PhD in small animal nutrition and have done a residency) and if you read their FAQ section you will find how they describe how "raw feeders" are trying to re-write physiology to suit their beliefs, and that there's absolutely no scientific data to back that up for either animals or humans. 
They are not opposed to feeding homecooked meals, and will help you (for a fee) devise one that is 100% nutritionally complete for your exact needs. But they don't agree with feeding raw meats at all, and can site many studies that back up their statements. 
So, indonesia or not, don't feel bad about cooking the meat for your dog.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

tjfox said:


> Garlic is not good for dogs.
> 
> Read here.
> 
> http://www.dog-health-guide.org/dogpoisoning.html#Garlic


That is so interesting! Lots of dog treat recipes call for garlic!


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

sifuyono said:


> i cooked the meat because the meat's quality in indonesia is poor, many bacteria lived in it, so for better hygienic i force to cook it.
> i just add salt a little for the taste, about 1/4 tespoonfool for full week ransom, about 500gram cooked meat.
> 
> i heard that garlic can prevent some skin disorder, and has anti bacterial properties, can repel the flea.....
> ...


A dog's stomach and intestines has no problems with the bacteria in raw meat. A dog has a short intestine and the bacteria in raw meat doesn't give the dog any problems. 

Is this meat inspected at all. 

Garlic in small amounts will not hurt the dog and is good for skin and repeling fleas.

I really can't see the need for any rice at all in a dogs diet. 

Pat


----------

